# driver door module



## rbi014 (Nov 6, 2009)

Decided to replace the speakers in my 2004 Silverado 2500HD. Power windows/locks/mirrors were working prior to replacing the speakers.

I go to the local library and download instructions from Alldate on how to remove door panels. Nothing is said about removing any power before unplugging door connections.

I removed the driver door panel first, then the passenger door panel, carefully unplugging all the harnesses. Put in the new speakers. Turned on the truck to power up the radio to make sure the speakers worked OK before putting the panels back on. As soon as I put the key in the ignition the horn starts beeping like it was being broken into. Started the truck, beeping stops, I think boy that was weird. 

Speakers sound 1000% better than the factory speakers, turn off the vehicle. Put in the passenger side panel, then driver side, then check to make sure everything working the way it should be. 

Now the passenger door panel will operate the passenger window and passenger door lock – but it will not activate driver door lock. The remote will unlock/lock only the passenger door.

On the driver’s door, neither power window switch works; the power door lock does not work; the power mirror will only operate the driver’s door mirror but not the passenger door mirror. And the interior lights stay on continuously.

Check to see if the driver door module fuse is blown with an ohmmeter and it checks out OK. Take off both panels and disconnect and reconnect all the plugs, but still not working right.

Hopefully I did not frap out the driver’s door module and now it might be a trip to the dealer for a new module and reprogramming (but hey the speakers sound great). Any other suggestions?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

It is probably the door lock actuator...


----------



## rbi014 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks for the suggestion but that doesn't explain why all the drivers side controls became non functional


----------



## rbi014 (Nov 6, 2009)

this morning took everything apart and disconnected all the harnesses - and all the connectors were plugged in where they should be before disconnecting. 

disconnected hot from battery

plugged in passenger door, then driver's. Reconnected battery. Now everything works. Aren't computers wonderful?


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

What speakers did you get? and do they really sound better? i'm looking to do mine this spring.


----------



## rbi014 (Nov 6, 2009)

bought a discontinued model Blaupunkt 6.5" two way speaker for front door -- $17 for the pair including shipping via ebay. I like a higher treble response and Blaupunkt is pretty good at that. With the Blaupunkts at higher volumes have to turn down treble which never happens when running a factory stock radio. Had to finagle a bit to get 3 screws into door panel, believe the woofer door hole is 6.75". Looking today on ebay there were component 6.5 Blaupunkts for $29.

I left the factory tweeters connected, I may disconnect them later because the treble may be a little too much even for my taste. Pioneer 4x6 3 way for $22 delivered (ebay again) for the back door was just as big of an improvement. 

To take off front doors on 2004 silverado: with a small flat blade screwdriver pop off (1) little triangle at top front of door (2) rectangular manual door lock knob in the mid part of the upper part of the door panel (even if you have power locks you'll have this on the door) and (3) the plastic piece around the door latch handle. 

There will be a long 7mm screw under the armrest - you'll probably need a 6 inch long 1/4" drive extension to reach it - and a shorter 7 mm screw behind the manual door lock knob. Once the screws are removed, pull up NOT OUT (very important!!) and the door panel should slide right up. Good opportunity to replace the burned out #194 bulbs that are in the back part of the door panel. When putting the panel back on, the door lock rod does not go through the slot in the black plastic piece. Looks like it might as you go to put the panel back on, and the lock rod keeps trying to go there, but this is where the short 7mm screw goes. 

Back doors for extended cab - remove 7mm screw in cupholder. Work fingers underneath panel at the bottom (small screwdriver to start) and gently pull out. Clips will pop out from door. Best done if panel is not freezing, because these can crack in the thinner part around the back window as they are being bent.

Total time for all 4 speakers was less than 1 hour minus the screwing around with the door module discussed previously, and for a total less than $40. But it sounds SOOOO much better.


----------

